# a must watch series



## Wildman (2 Nov 2015)

SV seeker posted a long series of you tube videos showing the building of a 65ft Steel junk rigged boat in 1979. The ingenuity of the man knows no bounds as he fathoms out ways to produce the most intricate of shapes. He devises ways to bend massive chunks of metal. If you start with part one they do tend to follow through. He is helped by not only his wife but his 8yr old (or there abouts) son whom he involves in every stage of the build. The build includes step by step building of the hull in its entirity, a strip and refurb of the cummin engine, winches etc. Everyone can learn something of value from the series. Stick with it. I wish I had all of the videos on a DVD or two.
I think this is the first one
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61n9Gkgj-Q4


----------



## PeterBassett (2 Nov 2015)

+1 Been subscribed for about a year now.


----------



## Wildman (2 Nov 2015)

I have only just found the site and spent 2 days catching up, hee hee You see the commercial interest as it progresses and products are advertised but even so there is an awful lot of information in there. I like the way he leaves his mistakes and accidents in Are new posts still being added? His son must be a young man by now if he started the build in 1979. I loved the way the whole family got involved and did a bit of everything.


----------



## xy mosian (3 Nov 2015)

Hi,
I would like to view these in some sort of order. Has anyone any clues as to which is the first/earliest?

Ta,
xy


----------



## jdeacon (3 Nov 2015)

xy mosian":5ihgxv82 said:


> I would like to view these in some sort of order. Has anyone any clues as to which is the first/earliest?


He does have playlists. Not sure if that's what you want. https://www.youtube.com/user/submarineboat/playlists


----------



## Wildman (3 Nov 2015)

I think the one I posted is the first one, when that ends it automatically goes to the next so save it on a tab


----------



## xy mosian (4 Nov 2015)

Hi Wildman, Thanks for the reply. 
I got stuck deciding on early models as a good start, my that guy gets through some work. Very impressive allround though. 
Somehow I found video of unloading the steel and moving/first attempts at turning, very big and heavy, pieces over.
Very impressive allround though. 

Thanks for the heads up by the way.

xy


----------



## wallace (15 Nov 2015)

Thanks for posting this. He makes me cringe sometimes with the lack of elf&safety but the guy has some stamina. My back aches just watching.


----------

